# 8-3 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave came down and surprised me ... He injured his wrist playing football about 2 weeks ago and wasnt sure but showed up regardless.... I had fished the night before mostly trying for trout and ended up with 2 flounder at 19 and 21 inches while trout fishing ... Back to it .. We finally get out about 11pm and find many large croakers up to 17.5" and keep about 10 for bait and 1 spot dave caught on a 3" pogy. We fished all night with no trout and a few tb flounder and mant stripers and croakers with a few small snappers ... Right before sunrise we beach the canoe and go for some pogy's and mullet ... We come back and the sun is up and starting to loose the orange glow ... We start nailing tb flounder and croakers pretty good with a keeper here and there ... dave used mostly strips and me pogy's ... Total 3 keepers a piece with a 24" to boot ! We stayed still 3pm trying for the 4th but no deal .. Came home and passed out ... 








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-04








By hengstthomas at 2007-08-04


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

nice catch there. seems odd that the keepers starting biting after sunrise??? was it the tide, bait or a different location? and what do you do with all that fish?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Crashman65 said:


> and what do you do with all that fish?


Burrrrppp!   

It makes sense that they start hitting as the sun comes up. They are primarily ambush feeders.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Are the...*



hengstthomas said:


> Dave came down and surprised me ... He injured his wrist playing football about 2 weeks ago and wasnt sure but showed up regardless.... I had fished the night before mostly trying for trout and ended up with 2 flounder at 19 and 21 inches while trout fishing ... Back to it .. We finally get out about 11pm and find *many large croakers up to 17.5"* and keep about 10 for bait and 1 spot dave caught on a 3" pogy. We fished all night with no trout and a few tb flounder and mant stripers and croakers with a few small snappers ... Right before sunrise we beach the canoe and go for some pogy's and mullet ... We come back and the sun is up and starting to loose the orange glow ... We start nailing tb flounder and croakers pretty good with a keeper here and there ... dave used mostly strips and me pogy's ... Total 3 keepers a piece with a 24" to boot ! We stayed still 3pm trying for the 4th but no deal .. Came home and passed out ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


croakers reachable from the pier? I'll be down next week.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

man oh man!!!!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Spot were being caught from the pier last weekend. We were finding the croakers by the closed off section of the pier.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice work Tom. Gotta catch up with you one of these days when Dave is out there, too.


----------

